# customer support on E*



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

I've now had Dish Network in my house for a little over a week. I'm generally happy with it. The one dismaying thing is how bad the customer support is. And this in only after one week using it. 
I called them about one of my two receivers not being able to call out, and was told it must be because of either having call waiting or that it's hooked up to a wireless phone jack. I then proceeded to tell the CSR that can't it be a third option(that it's your unit's modem card). Sure enough, after testing multiple sceanrios, it is the receiver's modem card that is bad. Is this what I can expect from dish network's customer service?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2002)

Basically, yes. Its what you can expect. If you have problems, the best thing to do is come to these forums. You will get better and quicker help.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Dish probably has some good CSR, but its your luck of the draw when you call in.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Just ask us... we'll be glad to help!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes...don't even waste your time trying to get any help from the E* customer support. The DBSTalk forums are much better!


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

As an update, Dish Network called my house to see how the installation went. My wife told them that one of the receivers cannot call out even when connected to a phone line. At first, the CSR maintained that if there's two receivers both need to be connected. But my wife told them the other receiver was calling out without a problem(now installed exactly in the same place the problem receiver was initially installed). After some convincing, the CSR finally came around to the idea it's a problem with the receiver. Dish Network will be sending a replacement receiver(no shipping charge). That makes me feel a little better about their customer service.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes. Echostar Communications doesn't have great support.


----------



## brother john (Mar 25, 2002)

If you ever call customer service, pack a lunch first. You'll probably be on hold forever.

Waiting for customer service with DISH kind of reminds me of the Snicker's commercial: "Not going anywhere for awhile?"

brother john


----------

